# Excel Pharma Dbol (Xyenobol) any good?



## Anonymous (Jan 20, 2011)

All I could get from source..

any good?


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

best dbol round the midlands atm


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Slightly off topic but their anavar is doing the rounds in the east Midlands,have sent a tablet off to wednos to see if it contains what it says, it's interesting to note that a unique note on the tubs is it advises what else is in the tablet such as silica etc.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 20, 2011)

Sustanation said:


> Slightly off topic but their anavar is doing the rounds in the east Midlands,have sent a tablet off to wednos to see if it contains what it says, it's interesting to note that a unique note on the tubs is it advises what else is in the tablet such as silica etc.


let me know asap what the results come back as mate, very interested...



latsius said:


> best dbol round the midlands atm


not being funny mate but every thread on UK muscle about excel pharma has you in it posting saying "yeah wicked, awesome lab" etc..


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Its very popular around west mids way especially Bgham, he's right, people are reporting good feedback.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 20, 2011)

okay cheers

anyone else


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Just ordered there TNT450 and anavar a few people in my gym using it and are rating it highly. Will write in this post in a few weeks and give my own opinion.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Sustanation said:


> Slightly off topic but their anavar is doing the rounds in the east Midlands,have sent a tablet off to wednos to see if it contains what it says, it's interesting to note that a unique note on the tubs is it advises what else is in the tablet such as silica etc.


let us know what comes bk from results. cheers.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

skipper1987 said:


> let us know what comes bk from results. cheers.


will do mate, if i forgot the reference code is w001967.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Sustanation said:


> will do mate, if i forgot the reference code is w001967.


any results yet mate?


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

skipper1987 said:


> any results yet mate?


lol no mate its only been 4 days.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 20, 2011)

Sustanation said:


> lol no mate its only been 4 days.


cheers mate keep us updated


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Sustanation said:


> lol no mate its only been 4 days.


any results yet mate? i just picked up there tnt450.


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

Anonymous said:


> let me know asap what the results come back as mate, very interested...
> 
> not being funny mate but every thread on UK muscle about excel pharma has you in it posting saying "yeah wicked, awesome lab" etc..


tbh i rate alot of labs. AS labs, AF labs, alpha, bio niche, omega (not the ones sold online), jl labs, orbis, its just everyone i know uses excel, except for thier nolva which seems abit shyt,, so i hope that clears that!


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Sustanation said:


> View attachment 153699


sneaky gits!!! glad i did not buy any now just hope there tnt450 is good.


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

skipper1987 said:


> sneaky gits!!! glad i did not buy any now just hope there tnt450 is good.


I use their TNT 450 in the spring, gains were good, my gut feeling tells me it was light on the tren though, I certainly didn't feel like I was on tren. Quite a pale colour for tren also.


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Excel labs and excel pharma are different labs I think


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Smokey13 said:


> Excel labs and excel pharma are different labs I think


oh yes just noticed that.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Sustanation said:


> View attachment 153699


are yours excel labs or excel pharma?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

blackbeard said:


> I use their TNT 450 in the spring, gains were good, my gut feeling tells me it was light on the tren though, I certainly didn't feel like I was on tren. Quite a pale colour for tren also.


il post a pic of mine would not say its that pale?


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

skipper1987 said:


> are yours excel labs or excel pharma?


Excel pharma.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Sustanation said:


> Excel pharma.


on the samle it says excel labs? is that just a mistake?


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

skipper1987 said:


> on the samle it says excel labs? is that just a mistake?


Yes mate, a mistake on my part.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Sustanation said:


> Yes mate, a mistake on my part.


ok mate cheers.


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh that's a shame man, I'm using excel pharma t400 at the mo. Getting good results so far.


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

skipper1987 said:


> il post a pic of mine would not say its that pale?
> View attachment 153707


It doesn't necessarily mean anything but tren often comes a red almost rust colour.

Mine was similar, just have me a suspicion it was predominantly the cheaper ingredients test and deca


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Smokey13 said:


> Oh that's a shame man, I'm using excel pharma t400 at the mo. Getting good results so far.


alot round my way using it too and rate it highly.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

not a big fan of dbol but if you can get them ds blue hearts are easily the best imo


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

more winny as var then lol


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

xpower said:


> more winny as var then lol


its not surprising really is it. cant trust any lab so it seems.


----------



## bigbicep (Aug 27, 2013)

Smokey13 said:


> Oh that's a shame man, I'm using excel pharma t400 at the mo. Getting good results so far.


Only just seen this now cos searching forum for excel pharma ... Just bought testoject 400&300 excel pharma. I've seen people say it's becoming the best ugl. I've seen people say it's ****. Please let me know your experience.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

bigbicep said:


> Only just seen this now cos searching forum for excel pharma ... Just bought testoject 400&300 excel pharma. I've seen people say it's becoming the best ugl. I've seen people say it's ****. Please let me know your experience.


Used there tnt450 rocket fuel would use again did carry a little pip.


----------



## johnwellby (Aug 24, 2014)

Excel pharma is garbage guys. It's eithet not what its supposed to be (ie var being winny) or very underdosed.


----------



## bigbicep (Aug 27, 2013)

johnwellby said:


> Excel pharma is garbage guys. It's eithet not what its supposed to be (ie var being winny) or very underdosed.


Are you fkn serious? Ik about their var but hard their injectable were on point


----------



## johnwellby (Aug 24, 2014)

bigbicep said:


> Are you fkn serious? Ik about their var but hard their injectable were on point


Yeah sorry mate was talking about their orals only - but i would still be cautious, i mean if they do one thing sh1t then theyll probably undercut on all their products? Just my reasoning mate im not saying i know for sure


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

bigbicep said:


> Only just seen this now cos searching forum for excel pharma ... Just bought testoject 400&300 excel pharma. I've seen people say it's becoming the best ugl. I've seen people say it's ****. Please let me know your experience.


My mate ran their cyp 250 and tri tren 150 for 5 weeks and gained plenty mate, lost a fair bit after though due to no pct but done well in only 5 weeks


----------



## bigbicep (Aug 27, 2013)

Okay what I wanna know now, is shall I stick with the testoject I have. Or just buy some new Rohm vials .


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

bigbicep said:


> Okay what I wanna know now, is shall I stick with the testoject I have. Or just buy some new Rohm vials .


Personally I would run it and see mate rather than go straight out and buy more gear


----------



## bigbicep (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks man


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

bigbicep said:


> Only just seen this now cos searching forum for excel pharma ... Just bought testoject 400&300 excel pharma. I've seen people say it's becoming the best ugl. I've seen people say it's ****. Please let me know your experience.


Testoject 400 was gtg for me pal


----------



## bigbicep (Aug 27, 2013)

Cheers gave to a mate to be the test bunny! Going to rely on Rohm for now


----------



## kader (Aug 16, 2015)

i got the staf if any one need to buy it?


----------



## kader (Aug 16, 2015)

> its not surprising really is it. cant trust any lab so it seems.


pharam its good staf i got them and i sell them.............


----------

